# General > Forum Support Shopping Mall > General Merchants >  CSN Stores

## Chris

CSN stores has like, a bajillion little Internet stores all under one roof, sells a wide variety of stuff, a lot of outdoor type stuff represented. They've also offered me a startup bonus if 5 people order in the next, I don't remember, 60 days? 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

Just link through the Forum?

----------


## Chris

huh?......

----------


## Ken

Just use the link above? Will they know it's a Forum member ordering?

----------


## Chris

Yes, the link is special.

----------


## Justin Case

> Yes, the link is special.


I cant see that link unless I disable my ad blocker,,  Just fyi ,,

----------


## Chris

Makes sense, it is an advertisement.

----------

